# Faulty Case Build



## Elmo (Jul 14, 2012)

Well this is a disappointing build for me of all the rigs i have built .
First lets start off with the specs. 
i5 3470 
1 GB 550 ti
8 GB ram
650w Psu
z77 board
Corsair force 3 120gb ssd
1 TB wd blue
1 TB wd green
24x dvdrw
Corsair 400r

Please read below to know why its a shit build in my book.
View attachment 47806View attachment 47807View attachment 47808View attachment 47809View attachment 47810View attachment 47811


So the explanation why im alittle unhappy with this build is because i had to rma on the same day i built it .. So i built the whole rig happily made sure everything was connected  then i proceed to turn on the power.. And... bam nothing happens. So i start to debug it my way which is to test the psu first, so i did and it was fine then i removed everything including the gpu still same , after an hour of testing i thought its most probably the motherboard... So i brought it back to the shop again.. an hour + drive and fuck as you know it , its a fucking start button that doesnt work.. not to mention i "thought" corsair was all about quality and they qc their products well  , looks like i was wrong turns out buying a more expensive case is detrimental . Im dissapointed as hell as this is my first corsair case and a fucken button doesnt work.
The case is nice indeed but what are the odds of buying one with a spoilt button? this is my first time EVER coming across this i have never seen anyone post or comment about having a case with a spoilt button.. Seriously.. But besides that it was a good build. Had to wait 1.3 hours just for the retarded "so called " technicians to troubleshoot it . I think its a plain joke i started my day at 11am. And finished everything at 9pm LOL. longest build ever in my life


----------



## Aquinus (Jul 14, 2012)

No offense, but this "retarded" tech found the problem when you couldn't. That doesn't reflect the skills of the tech, my friend... It sounds like your troubleshooting skills need to be improved, not his. Thanks for the rant.


----------



## Elmo (Jul 14, 2012)

Like i said ive never heard of such a thing as a spoilt On/off switch no its not a rant i just feel its silly that the first case i buy from corsair is faulty . Secondly i could not troubleshoot if it was the motherboard i had only guessed it was the motherboard or the case . I was leaning more towards the motherboard but then again it was a tough guess because if i were to plug the psu in to and everything to the case if i did press the  (-) button on the psu the case will light up for a few seconds . So i never thought it was the case issue i was leaning towards the fact that it might be the On/off header on the motherboard. But thanks for your negative comment. I take criticism like a male.


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 14, 2012)

My NZXT Tempest 410 Elite came with a broken solder joint in the power button but about 5 minute solder job fixed it up. I did point it out to the NZXT rep but it was really no harm no faul.


----------



## phanbuey (Jul 14, 2012)

sucks for you.  Corsair does usually have pretty good stuff, but a bad start button is a bit ridiculous.  I don't think I would have caught that early on either.


----------



## Elmo (Jul 14, 2012)

Yeh i like corsair products 70% of the ssds i have are corsair .. But i mean i have never heard of such a thing.. before i did inspect the cables they were fine but what are the odds.. its my  first time personally and first time hearing about a spoilt switch. Next time ill just "jump" start the motherboard pin to make sure .


----------



## MT Alex (Jul 14, 2012)

I don't think your choice of a thread title reflects the quality or intended direction of this site, but neither does your OP.


----------



## Elmo (Jul 14, 2012)

no surprise there i havnt slept in 2 days. Ill adjust accordingly.


----------



## qubit (Jul 14, 2012)

Yup, it's a pretty rare fault and it sucks for you that you had to cop it.

Still though, I'm surprised that you didn't find the fault and the "retarded" tech did. I always test a new mobo/build with the very minimum of components to make it go. Once the components are attached, I then touch the power terminals on it with a screwdriver to test it. Had you done that, you'd have spotted the faulty power switch straight away. Never mind, one learns and you won't make the same mistake again. 

I see that you've tried to change the thread title. Unfortunately we can't do it, only mods can. I suggest that you hit the report button on your first post and make a polite request for a mod to do this for you. I've done this many times myself.

Anyway, get some sleep dude, things just won't look as bad after a good bit of shut eye.


----------



## Frick (Jul 14, 2012)

Nooooo qubit makes sense. 

(i agree with him)


----------



## qubit (Jul 14, 2012)

Frick said:


> Nooooo qubit makes sense.
> 
> (i agree with him)



I hate you! I hate you! I hate you!


----------



## brandonwh64 (Jul 16, 2012)

The first thing you should have done if it did not power up after building would be either short the power pins or setup on test bench.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 16, 2012)

Exactly, the quality of switches in any case are crap. I learned my lesson on power switches about 15 years ago when I replaced a PSU twice


----------



## qubit (Jul 16, 2012)

The switch on one of my old cases is a bit iffy. It's got the maddening property of working if I deliberately press it and watch for the PC to shut down, but if I just press it without much attention and come back to the PC later, the damned thing is still on!


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 16, 2012)

I always first build the system out of the case and do the os install just to test everything and make sure all is well before spending the time to install in the case.


----------



## kiddagoat (Jul 16, 2012)

A flat head screwdriver and the motherboard box are your best friends when it comes to bench testing.

I don't need no stinkin case.


----------



## t_ski (Jul 19, 2012)

Pics aren't working for me...


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Jul 19, 2012)

Me either.


----------



## INSTG8R (Jul 19, 2012)

Weird... For me there were pics showing but upon visiting the thread again no pics.
Bottom line, at least you sorted the issue.


----------



## pantherx12 (Jul 19, 2012)

I actually find faulty power buttons quite a common fault considering how cheap they are all it takes is say a above average bumpy ride when it's on the way to you and something can come loose.


----------

